# Valley flashing question



## Tulsabug (12 mo ago)

I'm doing a closed valley on our roof however, the way the roof is framed, there is a 1" height gap between the two roofs of the valley (a dormer and a porch). The way this was originally fixed when the roof had shakes was they ran a 14" wide piece of flashing to cover the gap and create a flat floor for the shingles in the valley to go over. I'm going to do the same thing however what was there was 26ga galvanized which I can't find locally quickly (working on the valley on Monday). I can get 30ga however - would there be any problem just running a double thick layer of it? The flashing isn't seen - it's just to level the transition.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Can you post some pics? So we can get a better idea of what you're working with.


----------



## Tulsabug (12 mo ago)

This is an older pic as I have it decked now, but it shows what I'm talking about. You can see the furring strips on the dormer going under the 1x8 that runs diagonally while the furring strips on the porch section of the roof sit on top of the 1x8. 










Here's a pic of the original flashing from 1955 that was still in place (under the original shakes and 8 asphalt shingle layers). My plan is do it this way so there is a smooth transition between the two roof pitches, I'm mainly concerned about the thickness of the metal. And yes, the valley is framed crooked. I'm doing a closed valley as an open one would be a bit of an eyesore due to the bend in the valley (and also it terminates in the middle of the roof). The roof design is actually quite interesting for a ranch house, but the framing is making a lot of the decking a real pain.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Seems to me you could get rid of most of the height diff by sheathing the lower side of the valley first and then letting the higher sides sheathing lap on top of it. This would give you a 7/16's gap, which won't need any metal. Or, reuse the old metal.


----------

